# CAGED vs 3 notes per string patterns



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have always used the Caged system, but recently just started learning the 3 note per string patterns... and I dont know which one is better, they both have advantages and disadvantages I just cant decide... So what do you guys use and WHY do you use it? What is better abotu the system you use? I hope this will help me decide.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There is no one best system, just whatever works best for you in the required context. Every system of fingering patterns should be pictured as parts of a whole, usually with easily identifiable overlapping fingerings, so you can move around the fretboard freely and smoothly without the limitations of one system. Knowing both the "CAGED" and "3 notes per" would serve you better than just one of them, but also know your way along every individual string to help in transitions between positions.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Devon, by "CAGED" do you mean the sliding two-fret box?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

IMO, all the above. Everyway you can look at the fretboard will only help get a grasp on it.

Now I wish I could...


----------



## felenoral (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm assuming the CAGED system is playing pentatonics/blues scales without moving around. The only time I will EVER do that is when I'm playing blues. Staying in the box seems too overplayed for me.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> Everyway you can look at the fretboard will only help get a grasp on it.


I couldn't agree more. I don't understand why there is so much debate about which system is better. They both make you a better player in different ways so why not learn both..


----------

